# Jig saw for cutting hardwood?



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

I like jig saws and own three models (Bosch, Makita, Ferm). They are handy tools, easy to lug anywhere. But in my experience I have found that they are not good for cutting any hardwood, even with a good blade. When trying to cut the 'sheesham' wood (a kind of rosewood grown in India) I have been bogged down, and sometimes even the blade got ejected while cutting. This never happened with even 6" thick lumber of the softwood variety.


I was wondering whether any of you have had a different experience with cutting hardwood by a jig saw. Thank you!:grin:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you just expect too much for a jig saw. The only brand I think I haven't used is Festool. I think Bosch is as good as it gets for jig saws. I've had one for many years and there is just some things I don't attempt to do with a jig saw.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I've got an el cheapo B&D that I've cut 3/4 - 5/4 oak with many times with no problems. With a quality brand blade it does just fine. 

No experience with exotics.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Chamfer said:


> I've got an el cheapo B&D that I've cut 3/4 - 5/4 oak with many times with no problems. With a quality brand blade it does just fine.
> 
> No experience with exotics.




My Bosch 150BCE purchased last year has cross cut up to 1" of teak with the Bosch T234X 'progressor for wood' blade. However, it too got bogged down with 1" of sheesham. Maybe it is the grain structure of sheesham which is causing the problem. Surprisingly, when I tried cutting it with a circular saw I had the problem of blade bogging down and burning the wood. :crying2: But I had no problem with a handsaw. 


Just how does one cut high-density hardwood with a power saw?:surprise2:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> Just how does one cut high-density hardwood with a power saw?:surprise2:






With proper POWER. :wink2:


A nice table or miter saw with the proper blade would cross cut what you're referring to with relative ease. Or a proper band saw if you want to cut curves. 

Jig saws aren't really made for extreme duty, they are a poor mans band saw. 

I never use my jig saw for full cross cuts, only for curves and for finishing off partial cuts.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Chamfer said:


> A nice table or miter saw with the proper blade would cross cut what you're referring to with relative ease. Or a proper band saw if you want to cut curves.




I guess I can't invest in these expensive bench saws just for cutting some pieces of hardwood. Maybe it makes more sense for someone who is doing commercial manufacturing.


The best option in my case would be to use a hand saw for heavy-duty cross cuts, and jig/circular saws for other lighter work.:thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> My Bosch 150BCE purchased last year has cross cut up to 1" of teak with the Bosch T234X 'progressor for wood' blade. However, it too got bogged down with 1" of sheesham. Maybe it is the grain structure of sheesham which is causing the problem. Surprisingly, when I tried cutting it with a circular saw I had the problem of blade bogging down and burning the wood. :crying2: But I had no problem with a handsaw.
> 
> 
> Just how does one cut high-density hardwood with a power saw?:surprise2:


More power. If your rosewood is anything like the Honduran rosewood I've worked, its tough stuff for sure. A decently powered bandsaw would be your best bet for curves, or a table saw for straight cuts


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> I guess I can't invest in these expensive bench saws just for cutting some pieces of hardwood. Maybe it makes more sense for someone who is doing commercial manufacturing.
> 
> 
> The best option in my case would be to use a hand saw for heavy-duty cross cuts, and jig/circular saws for other lighter work.:thumbsup:


You don't necessarily have to buy expensive commercial machinery. There is a lot of used machinery intended to be used by the hobbyist you could acquire pretty reasonable. Personally I think every shop should have a table saw. It's the most important tool a person should have.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> You don't necessarily have to buy expensive commercial machinery. There is a lot of used machinery intended to be used by the hobbyist you could acquire pretty reasonable. Personally I think every shop should have a table saw. It's the most important tool a person should have.


Hey guys thanks for your advice, but I think I have found the right blade for cutting sheesham rosewood. The following is a smooth cross cut I achieved with my Bosch GST150BCE and the T144DP 'precision for wood' blade. It was smooth sailing with pendulum action set to 3 and speed dial on 6, and the result was a clean cut on this 1-1/2x2" piece.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Chamfer said:


> Jig saws aren't really made for extreme duty, they are a poor mans band saw.




Well, I must differ. With a proper blade a jigsaw can cut almost any material that a band saw can. My Bosch can cut 6" of wood with a T744D blade. My initial problem with the rosewood is now solved with the T144DP blade.


I guess band saw is a rich man's jig saw. Plus it is not even portable.:grin:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jig_saw said:


> Well, I must differ. With a proper blade a jigsaw can cut almost any material that a band saw can. My Bosch can cut 6" of wood with a T744D blade. My initial problem with the rosewood is now solved with the T144DP blade. I guess band saw is a rich man's jig saw. Plus it is not even portable.:grin:


 Let's see you cut 6-12 inch thick stock with a jigsaw because a bandsaw can.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> Well, I must differ. With a proper blade a jigsaw can cut almost any material that a band saw can. My Bosch can cut 6" of wood with a T744D blade. My initial problem with the rosewood is now solved with the T144DP blade.
> 
> 
> I guess band saw is a rich man's jig saw. Plus it is not even portable.:grin:


There are portable band saws...


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

They are quite expensive, and made for a completely different purpose, but they do indeed make portable bandsaws.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Mafell makes a portable wood bandsaw but the price will make your eyes water. I'm actually surprised someone like Makita doesn't get into that market, it would be great for jobsite use.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Realistically both the jig saw and the bandsaw have their own purposes. I don't see the point in comparing them. You wouldn't try to make fretwork with a bandsaw and you wouldn't try to resaw lumber with a jig saw. Both tools are a necessary part of woodworking.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> Realistically both the jig saw and the bandsaw have their own purposes. I don't see the point in comparing them. You wouldn't try to make fretwork with a bandsaw and you wouldn't try to resaw lumber with a jig saw. Both tools are a necessary part of woodworking.



I have been working with jig saws for many years, and never felt the need for a band saw. Of course it is not possible to build a house with a jig saw but I can make any furniture item with a jig saw, circular saw, and hand tools.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not quite "portable" Mort ...*

Actually it's up side down..... HUH? The table sits on top of a large beam for making corbels or other curves. The weight is all resting on the top of the beam. You guide the saw by looking through a hole in the table, quite unlike a typical bandsaw.

Bill Falberg is a member here and shows up when he's not sleeping:
http://falbergsaws.com/

The video:
http://falbergsaws.com/videos/video Timber Rafter Tail.wmv


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> They are quite expensive, and made for a completely different purpose, but they do indeed make portable bandsaws.
> 
> View attachment 218193


They have their uses, but not replacements for jig saws.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Mort said:


> Mafell makes a portable wood bandsaw but the price will make your eyes water. I'm actually surprised someone like Makita doesn't get into that market, it would be great for jobsite use.


Wow, checked the price on that baby, they don't exactly give them away.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> I have been working with jig saws for many years, and never felt the need for a band saw. Of course it is not possible to build a house with a jig saw but I can make any furniture item with a jig saw, circular saw, and hand tools.


Just because you can get by with a jigsaw doesnt make a bandsaw worthless. Besides, its not entirely an apples to apples comparison, the intended uses are different. Theres some overlap in the uses, both cut curves for example, but theres plent of stuff one can do that the other cant. You cant use a jigsaw to resaw stock, and you cant use a bandsaw to cut interior holes. Beyond that, each tool has its own set of advantages for the overlapping uses. A jigsaw handles large workpieces better, a bandsaw is going to make a more precise cut

They both have their place, and one isnt necessarily generally 'better' than the other 



hwebb99 said:


> They are quite expensive, and made for a completely different purpose, but they do indeed make portable bandsaws.
> 
> View attachment 218193


Harbor freight actually makes a portable one that retails for around $100, and its a pretty good tool. Chews through metal pretty well, and a lower TPI goes through wood alright too, if a little slower than a true wood cutting bandsaw would


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Just because you can get by with a jigsaw doesnt make a bandsaw worthless.


Never said bandsaw was worthless. I have just not needed it in the kind of woodworking I do (furniture items).


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Jig_saw said:


> Never said bandsaw was worthless. I have just not needed it in the kind of woodworking I do (furniture items).


Would like to see some pictures of your furniture.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

shoot summ said:


> Would like to see some pictures of your furniture.



I have posted some pictures in response to previous queries about showcases. Nothing outstanding, but some chairs, tables, bookcases, showcases, etc. I do it as a hobby in my spare time. Currently I am doing two projects: a lawn bench and a bookcase with glass doors and sidings. Will post pictures when they are ready.:smile3:


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

shoot summ said:


> Would like to see some pictures of your furniture.



Here are some pictures of my previous projects: two armchairs (extensive jig saw work), a showcase, and a corner stand cum trolley:


----------

